# warum static double???



## azur (10. Okt 2003)

Hallo,
hab vor kurzem mit Java angefangen. Bist jetzt läuft alles so ganz gut, aber ich hätt da mal ne frage: Warum muss in dem Programm static double verwendet werden??


```
public class max1                              // Math.max mit 3 Werten
{

static double blah( double a , double b, double c )        /* wieso funktioniert das nicht, wenn ich   static void blah benutze*/
{
return Math.max( Math.max( a, b), c );

}

  public static void main( String args[] )
  {
  int i = 2;

    System.out.println ( blah(10,i, 4));
  }
}
```
cu azur

*EDIT:* Bitte Codetagsverwenden


----------



## azur (10. Okt 2003)

hat sich schon erledigt. trotzdem danke.


----------



## Falke (10. Okt 2003)

schade, ich wusste mal gerade eine antwort  Bin auch noch totaler newbie in java


----------



## OmaMugda (11. Okt 2003)

wenn du "static *void* blah" benutzt.
kannst du keinen wert zurück geben:
"return Math.max( Math.max( a, b), c )"

void bedeutet das die methode KEIN wert zurück gibt.
wenn du anstelle von *void* irgend einen datentyp (int, double, String, Object) schreibst muss diese methode eine wert von diesem Typ zurückgeben.


----------

